# Returning to CIC?



## robertYYC (21 Nov 2013)

I was a CIC officer at a couple of Air Cadet gliding centers in the early to mid 90's.  I was transferred to sup list in about 98/99.

I'd like to get involved in the program again - should I try to contact local squadrons?  Is there any possibility of helping out at a gliding center again?


----------



## jpjohnsn (21 Nov 2013)

robertYYC said:
			
		

> I was a CIC officer at a couple of Air Cadet gliding centers in the early to mid 90's.  I was transferred to sup list in about 98/99.
> 
> I'd like to get involved in the program again - should I try to contact local squadrons?  Is there any possibility of helping out at a gliding center again?


Eventually you'll have to talk to the local unit because they initiate the paperwork but I'd recommend speaking to the Regional Cadet Support Unit (or one of their Detachments if that regional has them) first.  They can help to identify any local units with vacancies and let you know what hoops you'll have to go through.  

If you are looking at working at a gliding centre, the Regional Cadet Air Ops Officer at the RCSU should be able to answer your questions about that.

If your pilot licence(s) aren't current, I'd recommend working on that first before contacting the RCAirOpsO though.  If you ain't a glider or tow pilot already, they probably can't use you.


----------



## Ajraddatz (21 Nov 2013)

robertYYC said:
			
		

> I was a CIC officer at a couple of Air Cadet gliding centers in the early to mid 90's.  I was transferred to sup list in about 98/99.
> 
> I'd like to get involved in the program again - should I try to contact local squadrons?  Is there any possibility of helping out at a gliding center again?



If you're in Calgary like your username suggests I'd recommend talking to one of the new squadrons (83 Juno Beach is one of them). Last I heard both of those units had some open spots, but that was a year ago. Either way, it might be a good place to start.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Nov 2013)

Note that tenure on the Supp list is limited to 10 years, so you ahve likely been released.  In addition, reinstatement of former qualificaitons is rarely done after absences of 5 years or more.


----------



## robertYYC (21 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Note that tenure on the Supp list is limited to 10 years, so you ahve likely been released.  In addition, reinstatement of former qualificaitons is rarely done after absences of 5 years or more.



I'm defiantly past the 10 year point.  

Does the above essentially mean that I would be re-enrolling from the start?  I can see the rationale for that - I'm sure a fair amount has changed and it has been a long time.


----------



## svejk (25 Nov 2013)

I pm'd robertyyc relevant details for his area.


----------

